# cave-man hash



## jjsunderground (Nov 24, 2007)

any one ever heard of cave-man hash? well heres what i do. fresh cut leaves :hubba: one of those things to grind pills with :hubba: vice and home made brick press. i made a small brick press that was one inch by two inch by 1/2 inch deep. then i cut a solid piece that i could insert into the box by squeezing it between a vice. cool huh :woohoo:
so you make a paiste fill the box and press. after you get it filled and pressed, put a flat cover over the small box and hold together with rubber bands. leave it somewhere dry and let it harden up. 

i like the way this stuff smokes. gets you lifted too. primitive but cool. ​


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

why? your smoking mainly plant matter!!


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 24, 2007)

i know! its good!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2007)

lol... funny thread


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

no its not good,. you dont want to be smoking plant matter dude.
 you want to smoke the THC, either in the buds, or on the leaves.
 what your smoking is a ton of plant matter, that has thc in it.
  Hash is alot of THC, and alittle plant matter.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> no its not good,. you dont want to be smoking plant matter dude.
> you want to smoke the THC, either in the buds, or on the leaves.
> what your smoking is a ton of plant matter, that has thc in it.
> Hash is alot of THC, and alittle plant matter.


 
what he's trying to say is, you are basicly just smoking leaf... you are simply pre-pulverising it into a smokable form. if you want to get the most out of your... scenario, then instead of pressing your pulp and smoking it,
don't mince it up so much to begin with and, instead, mearly chop it up - stem and all - and make it into Isoprop hash/oil.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

yes, or any other real method of making hash.
  Cave men were retarded


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 2, 2007)

Compressed stuff-makes great pipe smoke.
Don't have to pack it-already done 
Smokes smoother and less likely to over-draft.

good post.

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 2, 2007)

But I will add that it is not really hash-LOL


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2007)

I Love Waterhash!


----------

